# Erfahrungen mit der DKB



## Kalle85 (29 September 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von Euch bei der DKB (Deutsche Kreditbank) ist, und wenn ja, was er da für Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
An sich ist das ja ne super Sache. Man kann mit der Kreditkarte überall auf der Welt an jedem Automaten kostenfrei Geld abheben und zahlt keine Kontoführungsgebühren.
Nun kommt allerdings eine Einschränkung hinzu, von der ich in den letzten Tagen einiges im Internet gelesen habe. Anscheinend verweigern mittlerweile viele Filialen das Geldabheben mit der Kreditkarte, weil Sie es nicht einsehen, dass die Direktbanken kein eigenes Geldautomaten-Netz betreiben und deren Kunden die Automaten der Mitbewerber nutzen.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Karl


----------



## knabi (29 September 2009)

Habe das DKB-Cash seit etwa einem Jahr. Bisher keinerlei Probleme beim Geldabheben, weder in Deutschland noch im Ausland.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Kalle85 (29 September 2009)

*hört sich gut an*



> Habe das DKB-Cash seit etwa einem Jahr. Bisher keinerlei Probleme beim Geldabheben, weder in Deutschland noch im Ausland.


 
Das hört sich doch gut an.
Habe DKB-Cash jetzt auch beantragt. Werde es mal testen. Kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Hotsch (29 September 2009)

Tach,
ich bin jetzt seit 3 Jahren bei der DKB und hab das Problem mit dem Geldabheben. Volksbanken und Sparkassen scheinen sich da sehr zu sträuben. Bei Privatbanken oder im Ausland lief es dagegen problemlos.


----------



## vladi (29 September 2009)

*Dkb*

Hi,
ich bin auch lange dabei..alles OK, da laufen irgendwie Gerichstverhandlungen
mit der Sparkasse und VB, aber sonst: perfekt.

V.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 September 2009)

Kalle85 schrieb:


> ...Nun kommt allerdings eine Einschränkung hinzu, von der ich in den letzten Tagen einiges im Internet gelesen habe. Anscheinend verweigern mittlerweile viele Filialen das Geldabheben mit der Kreditkarte, weil Sie es nicht einsehen, dass die Direktbanken kein eigenes Geldautomaten-Netz betreiben und deren Kunden die Automaten der Mitbewerber nutzen ...



Hallo,

dass die Direktbanken auf die Automaten der Filialbanken zurück-
greifen (müssen), mag den Filialbanken schon ein Dorn im Auge 
sein, aber:

Sowohl die Kreditkarten als auch die Geldautomaten werden jeweils 
im Verbund betrieben als einerseits Visa, Mastercard usw. und anderer-
seits Sparkassen-Verbund, *Cash Group* usw.

Deshalb ist die Ablehnung der Karte A des Institutes A bei der Bank B
schon organisatorisch schwierig. 

Ich habe aber schon gelesen, dass die Banken untereinander über die 
Höhe der Kosten streiten, die bei der Nutzung der Infrasturktur entstehen.
Das müssen aber die Banken untereinander klären.

Die Nutzung für Direktbankkunden generell zu sperren, dürfte aus 
wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen nicht durchsetzbar sein.


----------



## knabi (29 September 2009)

Hotsch schrieb:


> Tach,
> ich bin jetzt seit 3 Jahren bei der DKB und hab das Problem mit dem Geldabheben. Volksbanken und Sparkassen scheinen sich da sehr zu sträuben. Bei Privatbanken oder im Ausland lief es dagegen problemlos.


 
Dann scheint es da vielleicht regionale Unterschiede zu geben, ich war neulich erst bei der SPARKASSE hier in Berlin, ohne Probleme...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Mr.Spok (29 September 2009)

*Dkb*

Bin auch seit 2 Jahren bei der DKB, bisher absolut keine Probleme.
Hatte einal eine defekte VISA-Karte, sofort neue Karte online beantragt, die war innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir. Das Geldabheben geht hier im Vogtland bei allen Banken und Sparkassen problemlos, einzige Einschränkung bei der Sparkasse: man kann nur 200,-EUR pro Tag mit VISA abheben. Ist aber bei der Deutschen Bank oder Commerzbank kein Problem, da geht auch mehr am Tag.

mfG Jan


----------



## Hotsch (29 September 2009)

> Dann scheint es da vielleicht regionale Unterschiede zu geben


In Großstädten ist das glaube auch kein Thema, da würde so ein Verhalten die Kunden nur unnötig verärgern und es gibt genug Alternativen. Ich wohne allerdings auf dem Land und da sind noch sehr viele "ältere" Kunden die nie im Leben die Bank wechseln würden und deswegen können die Banken sich hier so was herausnehmen. 
Kontoführungsgebühren, Überweisungsgebühren und noch tausend andere Gebühren sind bei den Banken in meiner Umgebung auch noch normal.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 September 2009)

Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren bei der DKB und hatte bisher nur bei den Sparkassen ein Problem.... juckt mich nicht. Geh ich halt nicht mehr hin. Ich habe mich da mal mit dem Filialleiter bei uns im Ort deswegen angelegt aber das ist ja auch nur ne kleine Wurst.

Im Ausland und bei andern Banken hatte ich nie ein Problem.


----------



## Kalle85 (30 September 2009)

Alles klar.
Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich werde aber vorsichtshalber mal noch mein anderes Konto behalten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb ist die Ablehnung der Karte A des Institutes A bei der Bank B
> schon organisatorisch schwierig.
> ...



Hallo,

heute muss ich mir mal selbst widersprechen :shock::

Am WE sah ich an einem Geldautomat der Sparkasse Böblingen einen
Hinweis, dass mit Visakarten von DKB, Volkswagen Bank und noch ein
paar weiteren Instituten eine Bargeldabhebung nicht möglich sei ...


----------



## TCP/IP (5 Oktober 2009)

Hat die Umsonst-Generation etwa ohne den Wirt gerechnet?:

http://www.dontox.de/2008/die-visa-...en-banken-gibt-es-auszahlungsprobleme-teil-9/


----------



## centrox (6 Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mittlerweile seid über einem Jahr bei der DKB und hab noch keine Probleme mit einer Sperre an einem Geldautomat gehabt. Und hab schon an vielen Volksbanken und Sparkassen abgehoben.
Gruß


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (7 Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin privat seit langem bei der DKB. Seit einiger Zeit kann ich im Schwäbischen Raum bei Sparkassen nicht mehr abheben. Wenn das schlimmer wird, mache ich mir Gedanken drüber, bis dahin nutze ich das kostenfreie Konto sehr gerne weiter. Gebührenfrei im Ausland Bargeld holen ist für mich sehr sehr wichtig.

Ich habe mit der DKB deutlich mehr Geldautomaten in der Umgebung die ich gebührenfrei plündern kann  da hätte ich als Voksbank oder Sparkassenkunde deutlich weniger - und als Kunde einer anderen Bank erst recht.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Mai 2018)

Das mit den Problem bei der Sparkasse scheint übrigens behoben zu sein....


----------



## Sarek (1 Juni 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das mit den Problem bei der Sparkasse scheint übrigens behoben zu sein....



Bei uns in der Gegend bei Sparkassen leider nur 200EUR pro Abhebung möglich.
Bei Raiffeisen teilweise garnicht.


----------

